# ARF Cup of Clubs and Cup of Champions 2011



## Erin Webber (Nov 8, 2009)

ARF Cup of Clubs and Cup of Champions 2011 July 29th-31st 2011


DEADLINE FOR REGISTRATION AND ENTRY JULY 16TH! 

Schedule
Friday- CSAU and Brevet, 
Saturday- Cup of Clubs Ring 1 and Ring 2,
Sunday- Cup of Champions Ring 3 
(Subject to change based on entries) 

Judge: Dominique Piton(France)
Decoys: Jimmy Vanhove France Lvl3 and Josh McCleary USA Lvl3 

Please Contact Erin Webber for more information (304) 270-6084

Location:
Football Stadium at Poorhouse Farm Park Poorhouse Road Martinsburg,WV 

Directions: From Interstate 81 in Martinsburg take the King Street Exit (#13) and turn West (away from downtown) on Tuscarora Pike. Continue to Poor House Road and turn left. Poor House Farm Park will be on your left. http://www.mbcparks-rec.org/park_poorhousefarm.html 



Local Hotels: 
Holiday Inn- 301 Foxcroft Avenue Martinsburg, WV 25401 (304) 267-5500 
Typical room rate $129.00 $25.00 dog fee per stay 

Knights Inn- 1997 Edwin Miller Boulevard, Martinsburg WV 25401 (304) 267-2211 
www.knightsinn.com $44.99-$54.99 $10.00 per dog per night Rates were changing 

Rhodeway Inn- 94 McMillan Court Martinsburg, WV 25401 (304) 263-8811 
$54.99-$64.99 $10.00 per dog per night


----------



## Erin Webber (Nov 8, 2009)

Correction to contact number 304-270-6984


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Poorhouse farm is a great facility for a dog event.
I look forward to trialing at this event.
I hope we get a crowd.


so who thinks there going to attend?
It would be good to get a rough head count, as we are having the local youth football club vend lunch.
It would be nice to give them a heads up on how many they need to cook for, as they are doing this for donations.




Thanks 
Sean


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Sean,
Adzo and I plan on being there for Ring 3. Hopefully, I don't screw him up too bad!!

I would love to see a ton of competitors and visitors. I think this is a great opportunity for ARF to showcase our growth. We aren't big yet, but I for one am having fun and am learning new things!!

Barry

(for the head count, I may have 1 or 2 family plus I think Nora and Steve may be coming. Not sure about anyone else yet.)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sean, count me in with Carna for ring 1.

It's right around the corner now!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Good luck with the trial.

Is Josh McCleary an ARF certified decoy now, or did NARA approve him for this trial? Would be interesting if NARA is approving it's players to work ARF trials now.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Might come watch... Depends if I work AM or PM. Martinsburg is only 60 miles.


----------



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

Come on out Kevin. It is going to be a wonderful event. I can't wait until we make the trip. Hope to see you there and meet some more new people. 

Mike Kennedy


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

kevin holford said:


> Might come watch... Depends if I work AM or PM. Martinsburg is only 60 miles.



Come on out. 

Were do you live?
60 miles is nothing, it would be great to have you there.



Sean


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Sean, I live in Shippensburg. I think I'll be AM that day, so I won't get off till 3.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

This should be a super event. Look forward to seeing everyine there. Unforunately i will be on duty so i will be able to stay if we are not busy.


----------



## Erin Webber (Nov 8, 2009)

I have reserved 10 rooms at the Rodeway Inn in Martinsburg, WV, they are under Erin Webber. The hotel is located about 10 mins away from Poorhouse Farm Park. The rooms are $49.99 a night and the dog fee has been waved. The rooms are reserved for July 28th, 29th, and 30th. Any rooms not taken by 10:00am on July 28th I will be cancelling. 

Rodeway Inn
94 McMillian Court Martinsburg WV 25401
(304) 263-8811 

Call if you have any questions (304) 270-6984


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Great News here



American K9 Interdiction
http://www.ak9i.com/index.php 


Has just signed on as a vendor for the Cup of Champions
We will be raffling off a brand new Euro Joe bite suit at the Trial

Come on out to the see this great event and get a chance to win a new suit


We will Also be raffling off a brand new Fence Jump donated and built by Barry Connell of Central Ohio Ring Sport


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Sean,

Scott and I should be there to spectate, looking forward to watching everyone compete.

Good luck Barry and Adzo!!! :-D=D>


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Megan Bays said:


> Hey Sean,
> 
> Scott and I should be there to spectate, looking forward to watching everyone compete.
> 
> Good luck Barry and Adzo!!! :-D=D>





Glad to hear that Megan 
I look forward to seeing you guys there..



Sean


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

I also wanted to mention another one of our sponsors

Cognoscenti K9 Equipment

They are making custom leashes for the Championship


A very big Thank You to all our sponsors..


We still have room for more if anyone is interested in making this event be a huge success. 
If you are interested please contact me at 

[email protected] 

Sean


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm getting excited and I just can't hide it!


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'm getting excited and I just can't hide it!


 
....are you dancing as your typing this?!?!?!

I'm getting pumped too....hopefully, I won't fail my partner!!!


----------



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

The raffle items for this event are amazing and I am extremely excited to have a chance to win one of these prizes. We have a Euro Joe bite suit (Donated by American K9 International), XL Owens Product Aluminum Dog Crate (Donated by V3K9 Solutions), Custom Fence Jump (donated by Barry Connell), several custom made leashes (Donated by Cognoscenti), and many other incredible items. 

This event is going to awesome and the spectators/competitors are going to have a wonderful time. Many of the ARF clubs and it's members are working as a team and the future of ARF is really promising. I am loving the people around me and ring training is a blast. There are several new interested spectators that are planning to attend and I can't wait to meet them. 

If you are able to come to this event please do, it is going to be a blast. 

Mike Kennedy


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Sean P. McCormick said:


> Great News here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a Picture of the Fence Jump...make sure to get your raffle tickets to have a chance to win this fantastic Jump!!!


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Wade 

are you going to come to the Cup???
is Lori going to enter alli?


Sean


----------



## Erin Webber (Nov 8, 2009)

We will be holding a cookout for diner Friday and Saturday after the trial. We will be serving steak one night and chicken and/or pork the next, meals will be $10.00-$15.00. 
All are invited and welcome to join. Please give me a call so I can have an accurate head count for who will be attending so we can make sure there is plenty of food. 
 Erin Webber (304) 270-6984


----------



## Sean P. McCormick (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is the schedule for the cup of Champions





Fri. 08:00 to 12:00; field set up and Decoy selection (the judge will be working with the trial decoys to determine who gets which exercise)

 13:30 to 15:00; CSAU and Brevet

 15:00 *Introduction To Ringsport and Demo * with Dominique Piton, Dominique will go over the history and evolution of FR both in France and here in the US as well as explaining each exercise, with the point deductions. Mr Piton is a world renowned FR and Mondio Judge as well as the training decoy for one of the best dogs of all time “Cheyenne des Loups Mutin” 

 18:00 to 20:30; BBQ at Erin’s house 



Sat. 07:30; Dog in white Ring 1

 08:00 to 09:30; Ring 1

 09:30; Dog in white Ring 2

 10:00 to finish Ring 2

 18:30 to 20:30; BBQ



Sun. 07:00; Dog in white Ring 3 

 08:00 to 12:00; Ring 3

 13:00 to finish; Ring 3

 15:00 Awards and raffle winners


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like an awesome time!! :wink:



Sean P. McCormick said:


> Here is the schedule for the cup of Champions
> Fri. 08:00 to 12:00; field set up and Decoy selection (the judge will be working with the trial decoys to determine who gets which exercise)
> 
> 13:30 to 15:00; CSAU and Brevet
> ...


----------



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

I am so pumped about this event, there are a lot of new teams that have been working hard, I can't wait to see them. 

Mike

P.S. I want to win that bite suit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

Any results to share yet? Hope everyone had a great time. I hope to be able to see some vid at some point.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Un-official results;

4 dogs C.S.A.U Excellent
1 Dog C.S.A.U. Good

2 Dogs Brevet both Proposed

1st place Ring 1 *
Carna owned by Tim Stacy*

1st Place Ring 2 
*owned by Leslie Gannon
*
1st Place Ring 3
*Aigle owned by Justin Gannon/handled by Bob Solimini
*
*CUP of CLUBS CHAMPION
PennsWoods Ring Club


**CUP of CHAMPIONS WINNER*
*Aigle du Domaine du Caméléon
*
Thanks to all who helped make this event a huge success. Especially Erin and Troy and their families, Sean, Mike, Danielle, Barry, and Nora. without people like you, and your selflessness, and sacrifice, events like this would not be possible. And a special thanks to our sponsors. All of you are making our goals for French Ring in America a reality! 




Photo's and Video to follow soon!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Richard Rutt said:


> Un-official results;
> 
> 4 dogs C.S.A.U Excellent
> 1 Dog C.S.A.U. Good
> ...


Nice Tim, congrats to you and Carna


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Richard Rutt said:


> Un-official results;
> 
> 4 dogs C.S.A.U Excellent
> 1 Dog C.S.A.U. Good
> ...


Sorry about the 1st Place Ring 1. I didn't have the paper work when I posted this morning and was going on memory.

The dog is  *Diablo* *owned by Leslie Gannon*


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice one Carna....Tim, you too:razz:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

@Jennifer and Harry, Thanks for the support!

Carna had a GREAT day. I got hit for 12 points handling alone but I learned a lot. She really pulled her weight and pulled me through.
Thanks to everyone who ever had a hand in training her and me, that especially includes Dave Blank who got me into dog sports on a good note!!! I know its only a ring1 but it means a lot since Carna is 4 1/2 and just got her brevet a few months ago. 
The Bob Solimini and Jimmy V. seminar a year ago really got things rolling for me again. Also Rick Rutt and Wade Morrell(and Wade's club) for hosting the seminars in between!
Steve Lepic and myself have been together for a few years now and I should congratulate him and his dog and also say thanks for doing a lot of decoy work with all my dogs!

Again, I know its a small feat but I'm grateful! Video will follow!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Steve Lepic and myself have been together for a few years now and I should congratulate him and his dog and also say thanks for doing a lot of decoy work with all my dogs!
> 
> Again, I know its a small feat but I'm grateful! Video will follow!


Yah congrats to Lepic and his GSD entering ringsports with a really nice brevet I here.

Look forward to the video.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing pixs and vids.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations! Sounded like an awesome event! Wish I could have made it.


----------



## Erin Webber (Nov 8, 2009)

I wanted to congratulate everyone who competed this weekend and give a big THANK YOU to the spectators, sponsors and everyone who participated in supporting the Cup of Champions. I very much enjoyed talking with and wish I had more time to talk to everyone this weekend. 
Congratulations Nora on your new bite suit


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

I had a great time (well, except a couple moments  ) and met some new people. Already planning for next year.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I really need to thank Erin Webber and Sean McCormick for doing SOOOOOO much work for this trial, can't thank you guys enough for dealing with all that stress!!!
Also Barry and Nora for all the work during the trial.
Always great seeing you guys and hanging out after wards as well!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

it did look good , the handling was good the dog looked like he understood what was required of him and was clear, nice ring 1 routine

frankie


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats to everyone, especially Leslie and "little D" who has graduated to "big D" 

Are the full results posted anywhere online?


----------

